# appliying a RowFilter from a textbox value in VB.net



## ABOU (Feb 13, 2007)

i am trying to apply a row filter to a dataset

using the following code:


```
DV_CP.RowFilter = "[CID] like 'C002' "
```
I can filter the content of the CID column to all entries that match C002. C002 being a pre-specified ID.

Say i wanted to use a binded text box or combo box which could change (selecting different Ids to display Client information) as the source of my ID as apposed to pre-defining it, how would i code this?

The barrier i am coming up against is that the compare statement:


```
"[CID] like 'C002' "
```
is wrapped in "" if i try to insert say txtCID.text it will read the name of the item and not the property that txtCID is possessing.

I hope this is a clear explanation of my issue, help appreciated ray:


----------

